# WoW wenig FPS



## MissTy (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich habe ein kleines Problem und weiß nicht, woran das liegen könnte. Wenn ich in WoW in Aussenposten, Dörfern oder einfach in GEbieten mit mehr Mops bin, fallen die FPS auf 28 –30. Normals sind es 60+.

Mein System:
ASUS P5k Premium
Intel Core2Quad 9450 2,6 GHz
8GB Ram
Geforce GTX 480

Ich habe testweise SSAO deaktiviert, bringt aber nur 2 FPS. SOnst spiele ich mit maximalen Einstellungen in Full HD ausser Kantenglättung, die hab ich auf x2 gelassen.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (7. Februar 2014)

Deutet stark darauf hin, dass einfach der Prozessor voll ausgelastet wird durch die Berechnung der vielen Einheiten. Gerade da WoW auch ein sehr CPU-lastiges Spiel ist.
Um das zu untermauern müsstest du mal die Daten (z.B. mit CPU-Z, GPU-Z) aufzeichnen und beobachten/posten. Vermutlich kann man daraus dann feststellen ob bzw. dass sich die CPU an der Leistungsgrenze bewegt.


----------



## Horstinator90 (7. Februar 2014)

CPU ist zu schwach, hat nicht genügend singlecore Leistung, und mit deiner graka würde ich mal Details auf Mittel machen  dann haste flüssiges spielen, 

Ps: schalte schatten auf niedrig, das sind leistungsfresser schlecht hin


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2014)

Wenn du die CPU noch bei 2,6 betreibst, dann ändere das mal schnell. Da fehlen 600-1000MHz.
Was für einen Kühler hast du?


----------



## MissTy (7. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn du die CPU noch bei 2,6 betreibst, dann ändere das mal schnell. Da fehlen 600-1000MHz.
> Was für einen Kühler hast du?


 Ähm einen normalwn der halt dabei war. Ich würde aber einen besseren kaufen wenns danach besser läuft.

Und was muss ich da einstrllen zum übertakten?


----------



## DerToerke (7. Februar 2014)

Geheimtipp: Addons anschauen. Hast du PowerAuras drauf? Dann knall das runter das hat bei mir extremst die FPS gedrückt.


----------



## MissTy (7. Februar 2014)

Ich hab nur die MayronUI Gen3


----------



## Suffi30 (7. Februar 2014)

Ein Paradebeispiel für leistungsfresser sind auch die ganzen DMG Meter.
Aber prinzipiell wirst du auch mit sehr starken cpu's einen FPS Abfall bemerken da wow da wirklich sehr fordernd ist für die CPU und eine Multicore Optimierung eigentlich nicht vorhanden ist


----------



## DarkMo (9. Februar 2014)

also ein unmöglicher (cpu-)leistungsfresser ist allein schon das combat-log. wenn da viel action is (also viele sachen, die geloggt werden), dann belastet das die cpu ungemein. hatte ich anno dazumal mit meinem alten rechner von 2001 in den raids öfters. besonders in aq40, wo man in dem einen tunnel die trash-mob-gruppen wegbomben musste. da steht der tank vorn, die heiler heilen wies blöde und alles was aoe's machen kann spammt den rotz von hinten rein ^^ da hatte ich dann regelmäßig 5fps xD und woher ich so genau weis, dass es das combat log war? ganz einfach: ab und an is das dabei abgeschmiert und urplötzlich hatte ich wieder ein flüssiges bild ^^


----------



## Horstinator90 (9. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab mit mein Phenom II x4 965 @ 4ghz min 50-60 Frames mit einer hd6850 in 25er Raids bekomm ich Drops auf 20 Frames die Grafikkarte langweilt sich @ Ultra (Schatten auf Mittel) und CPU ist fast auf max ^^


----------



## DaMuffinman (9. Februar 2014)

Teste mal an einem Ort, wo die Drops auftreten, einfach mal dein UI zu deaktivieren und zu gucken, ob sich etwas bessert. Kann sein, dass irgendwas in der UI die FPS ausbremst.


----------



## MissTy (11. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich die Schatten auf Low gestellt habe, sind nun einige FPS dazugekommen. Vielleicht werde ich nen besseren Kühler kaufen und mich mal ans Overclocking wagen


----------



## joorps (28. Februar 2014)

selbst bei mir ruckelt dass noch voll oft dass spiel


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2014)

In deiner Signatur steht nichts joorps. Wie sieht dein System aus?


----------



## sHagooN (11. März 2014)

WOW nutz doch eh nur 2 Kerne, also ist es doch vollkommen irrelevant ob QUad Core oder?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. März 2014)

sHagooN schrieb:


> WOW nutz doch eh nur 2 Kerne, also ist es doch vollkommen irrelevant ob QUad Core oder?



Das stimmt seit schon mindestens 2 Jahren nicht mehr.
Quadcores würde ich für wow sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Horstinator90 (12. März 2014)

Naja, die ersten 2 cores werden fürs Game benutzt. Die weitern lagert er die addons und fürs Betriebssystem


----------



## addicTix (12. März 2014)

Sichtweite etwas runterdrehen, Schatten etwas runter und schon müsstest du einige FPS mehr haben, die flüssiges spielen ermöglichen.
Zudem CPU übertakten, das gibt dir gerade in WoW noch viele FPS dazu ( Eins der wenigen Spiele, wo sich übertakten wirklich lohnt )


----------



## IDempiree (14. März 2014)

MissTy schrieb:


> in Gebieten mit mehr Mops bin


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

